# 11x7 feet layout



## CmdLuca34 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys,
I need help with a 11x7 (10x7 or 11x6 works also) HO scale layout. I use the Marklin C-track. It should have at least 3 stations. It should have tunnels and bridges crossing tracks and should be as complex as possible. ep V-VI

Thanks in advance,
Luca Stefan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CmdLuca34 said:


> Hi guys,
> I need help with a 11x7 (10x7 or 11x6 works also) HO scale layout. I use the Marklin C-track. It should have at least 3 stations. It should have tunnels and bridges crossing tracks and should be as complex as possible. ep V-VI
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Luca Stefan


What kind of help do you need?

You looking for someone to draw up a layout plan?


----------

